# Got bombarded with calls today



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

It's amazing what a $20 add in the paper will do. Put an ad out saying "residential/commercial snow plowing call xxx-xxxx". Wensday we got 6in and I was bombarded with calls. The suprising thing is they weren't yelling they were telling me to come when I was availbe or when it worked best for me. It just kinda blew me away. I went from only having 2 Accts plus my own property to plow to having 12 Accts. In a matter of 8 hrs.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

just CYA with those call ups. i just saw a thing on the TV were a woman flagged down a guy to plow her drive and then sued him because he ripped up the asphalt on her drive with his plow. he had no way of knowing the condition of the drive under the snow but he was held liable and had to pay to have her drive repaved. i decided i am not doing any "call ups" after seeing that, one person like that could put a hurting on your profits real quick.


----------



## pongow26 (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I still have them sign a per push agreement. I hear ya I defiantly do not want something that lol


----------



## cosgo (Jan 8, 2010)

i saw the same thing... peoples court i think??


----------



## AMGLandscape (Sep 11, 2010)

clark lawn;1127967 said:


> just CYA with those call ups. i just saw a thing on the TV were a woman flagged down a guy to plow her drive and then sued him because he ripped up the asphalt on her drive with his plow. he had no way of knowing the condition of the drive under the snow but he was held liable and had to pay to have her drive repaved. i decided i am not doing any "call ups" after seeing that, one person like that could put a hurting on your profits real quick.


WTF ARE YOU SERIOUS!! :realmad: That sucks big time... just for that I will now carry a damage waiver with me for those that call up or flag me down... It will be similar to my seasonal contract and will say something to the effect of amg landscape assumes no responsibility or will not be held liable for damages to concrete asphalt, curbs and other unseen obstacles covered by snow.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I carry a damage waiver with me for out "flag downs". We normally won't do residential work but we get flagged down on holidays or after big storms. 

I have never seen their property before and usually have them standing out there guiding me along. Just one more CYA. Oh yeah, I charge BIG bucks for flag down calls.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

AMGLandscape;1136018 said:


> WTF ARE YOU SERIOUS!! :realmad: That sucks big time... just for that I will now carry a damage waiver with me for those that call up or flag me down... It will be similar to my seasonal contract and will say something to the effect of amg landscape assumes no responsibility or will not be held liable for damages to concrete asphalt, curbs and other unseen obstacles covered by snow.


he had something like that and was told it didnt matter. said something like you cant sign away responsibility for damaged you caused being a proffesional service provider.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

cosgo;1129367 said:


> i saw the same thing... peoples court i think??


ya i think so.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

There are risks that we take in this business. That's why we carry insurance and hope that we never have to use it.

Think about all the warning labels on products. They aren't there because the manufacturer felt like putting them on, they are there because some idiot mis-used the product and hurt/killed them self.

I bought a new heat gun the other day that had a "CAUTION:HOT" sticker on it. DUH!!

I guarantee you that someone burned their hand and sued the manufacturer because there was no warning sticker.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

clark lawn;1136135 said:


> he had something like that and was told it didnt matter. said something like you cant sign away responsibility for damaged you caused being a proffesional service provider.


Wow, that sucks, i think that judge is a little loopy. the way you can cover yourself is by discussing the possiblities of damage with her. it is possible we may scratch your asphalt, or concrete. If your drive way is in poor condition these things may happen also, then the customer knows the risks, and is educated to make a informed decission, then if one of those things happen, you can say you warned her.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Talking about call ins, we just had a major snow even over the last 2 weeks, i had a lot of compliments on our crews being out and stuff. I think a bunch of my competitors are doing a really poor job because we had over 300 calls from people wanting to switch services to us. everything from major commercial to residentials


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Use your blackberry/smart phone and record a video with you talking with the homeowner stating you are not liable for damage to something you can't see/covered by snow. Have them agree saying Yes I agree, No I do not agree.

I'm pretty sure that would have ended the case right there.


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I too carry a form with me. Just make sure it includes the liabilty waiver portion as you would put in your normal contract--mine for this purpose also states something like "this property has not been inspected prior to snow covered conditions and we are not liable for......., also include a decription of exactly what work you are doing.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

If they flag me down they sign a waiver and the blade doesn't drop until cash is in hand. I usually start my pricing at $45.00 for a small in town drive. Before I leave I tell them "you know, if you would have us here for the season that would've only cost $30.00...+another $15.00 for shoveling..." But that's another topic.


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

buckwheat_la;1136575 said:


> Talking about call ins, we just had a major snow even over the last 2 weeks, i had a lot of compliments on our crews being out and stuff. I think a bunch of my competitors are doing a really poor job because we had over 300 calls from people wanting to switch services to us. everything from major commercial to residentials


Out of the 300 calls, how many did you sign up for the season ?


----------

